# outlets over hydronic heating



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

I know by code you can't install outlets over electric baseboard heat, but can they be installed over forced hot water baseboard heat? My own house was installed over forced hot water baseboard heat but that was done in the 60s......I've looked in the code book but can't seem to find anything about hydronic heating requirements.....anyone?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

They are fine.. there was never any issue of drapes or lamp cords catching on fire...


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Receptacles are allowed over hot water type heating baseboards...you can't find an article not allowing it, but it isn't there.


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks guys.....Me mum wants an outlet for her Xmas lights and I've never run into having to install an outlet over hydronic baseboard before......silly industrial electrican!!!


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TimChaput69 said:


> I know by code you can't install outlets over electric baseboard heat, but can they be installed over forced hot water baseboard heat? My own house was installed over forced hot water baseboard heat but that was done in the 60s......I've looked in the code book but can't seem to find anything about hydronic heating requirements.....anyone?


There is no specific _Code_ requirement prohibiting the installation of outlets over electric baseboard heat. It ain't there, you ain't going to find it.

Same thing for hydronic baseboard units.

HOWEVER, the _back-door Code_ requirement for the outlets is found in section 110.3(B). IF the manufacturer's instructions say not to install outlets above the heating units, then you are bound.


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

kbsparky said:


> There is no specific Code requirement prohibiting the installation of outlets over electric baseboard heat. It ain't there, you ain't going to find it.
> 
> Same thing for hydronic baseboard units.
> 
> HOWEVER, the back-door Code requirement for the outlets is found in section 110.3(B). IF the manufacturer's instructions say not to install outlets above the heating units, then you are bound.


REALLY!....I was always under the assumption that outlets weren't allowed over electric baseboard. Thanks for that info, I'll pay more attention in the future when working with electric baseboard.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

TimChaput69 said:


> REALLY!....I was always under the assumption that outlets weren't allowed over electric baseboard. Thanks for that info, I'll pay more attention in the future when working with electric baseboard.


I remember seeing something in the code about receptacles above electric BB heat... but I can't find it...


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

B4T said:


> I remember seeing something in the code about receptacles above electric BB heat... but I can't find it...


Me neither....thats why I asked you girls!!;-) Your all 16 right!?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

TimChaput69 said:


> Me neither....thats why I asked you girls!!;-) Your all 16 right!?


Trolling for 16 year old girls on the Internet, creepy!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

" 550.13 Receptacle Outlets.

(F) Receptacle Outlets Not Permitted. Receptacle outlets
shall not be permitted in the following locations:
(1) Receptacle outlets shall not be installed within a bathtub
or shower space.
(2) A receptacle shall not be installed in a face-up position
in any countertop.
(3) Receptacle outlets shall not be installed above electric
baseboard heaters, unless provided for in the listing or
manufacturer’s instructions."

Oh, wait that is for mobile homes.:laughing:

210.52 is for dwellings, "FPN: Listed baseboard heaters include instructions that
may not permit their installation below receptacle outlets."


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

JohnR said:


> " 550.13 Receptacle Outlets.
> 
> (F) Receptacle Outlets Not Permitted. Receptacle outlets
> shall not be permitted in the following locations:
> ...


I knew I saw/read it somewhere!! Thanks John!


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

backstay said:


> Trolling for 16 year old girls on the Internet, creepy!


Someone here mentioned everyone here was 16 yr old, female professional electricans that would meet me in the parking lot of some random Home depot parking lot in New Jersey!!!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

TimChaput69 said:


> Someone here mentioned everyone here was 16 yr old, female professional electricans that would meet me in the parking lot of some random Home depot parking lot in New Jersey!!!


You got it half right.. but forget the snowstorm... :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

B4T said:


> You got it half right.. but forget the snowstorm... :whistling2::laughing:


Yeah....well thats on it way already, right!!! Frankenstorm!!


----------

